# Anyone wanna go fishing tomorrow?



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm thinking about going for a few hours tomorrow late morning time frame. Anyone want to go? We would leave from Big Lagoon State Park.
Drop me an email [email protected] with your contact info, if I am going to go, I'll get a hold of ya.
L8, Harry


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

inbound


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

timeflies, got your e-mail
1 seat filled, 1 still open.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang it!!!! I still can't breathe. Hope it's greasy slick for you. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry man  Ill catch ya next time.
I'm at the florabama right now, and its dead calm. Fingers crossed that the fish gods hook us up!!


----------

